# Backing Up free bsd onto another HDD



## Nomadnet (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi
I am new to FreeBSD.
I have it running on a server and wish to back it up onto a new hard drive just incase something would ever go wrong with the currnet system.
I was just wondering if it would be as easy as puting the new and old harddrive into another pc and copying all files onto the new hard drive or is it more technical.
help would be appriciated thanks alot.
Anthony
Nomadnet


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 5, 2010)

You want dump. Check this post it's quite useful.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dump and restore are great for entire filesystems (there's also send and receive for ZFS). However, net/rsync might be more suitable in some cases.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe this : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10043


----------

